# Beer question...



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

Just wondering which flavor you enjoy more. The bitterness of hops, or the malty flavor. Or is it a depends on the type of mood your in.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

usually malty, but i can be a hophead once in awhile..


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Well ... you gotta have hops ... the malt is optional.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> Well ... you gotta have hops ... the malt is optional.


:r i didnt know malt was optional!

for me, a colt 45 is a good malt beverage any time of the day.


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

Come on now, I'm better than that. Mickeys all the way. I can afford it.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

altbier said:


> for me, a colt 45 is a good malt beverage any time of the day.


George, ever try Colt 45 Double Malt? Its one fine malt liqour. 

I prefer a beer that is well balanced. Slightly more to the hoppy side though.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I used to pretty much just drink stouts and wasn't a fan of pale or hoppy beers. Now that I've been homebrewing I've gotten more fascinated by hops and am making many IPA's trying to find that "perfect" one. The one that is completely out of balance hoppy and delicious.


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

Dude, IPA's rock. My old man brews his own beer and the process to do it is very fascinating. I love to help. Our next project is hopefully an Oatmeal Stout. Thats what Im pushing for. Kind of like the one from Samuel Smith. Their Winter Ale is pretty good too.


----------



## okie2 (Mar 16, 2003)

D. Generate said:


> I used to pretty much just drink stouts and wasn't a fan of pale or hoppy beers. Now that I've been homebrewing I've gotten more fascinated by hops and am making many IPA's trying to find that "perfect" one. The one that is completely out of balance hoppy and delicious.


IPA Imperial might be to your liking. Double the sugar and half again as many malts. Like an IPA on steroids. more intense aroma and taste and 9.7 abv. Two pints and you are history, but it taste so good. Cask IPA Imperial is my favorite.

We also have a fantastic seasonal called STORM WATCHER on tap between Thanksgiving and New Years. Barley and honey based, dark as a Stout and smoooooth with a 12.7 abv. Served in 10 oz. brandy sniffters and only two per customer.

If you are ever on the Oregon coast make sure you come to the Pelican Pub and Brewery in Pacific City. Ask for me and mention CS. You will get the best seat in the house as you look out at Haystack Rock and the fantastic sunsets while the ocean waves almost come up to your table.

I'll also have our Head Brewer come out to your table to talk to you, and he will also give you a tour of our brewery.

The only bad news is the non-smoking policy.

http://www.pelicanbrewery.com/


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Black and tan for me, the best of both worlds!:al


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

Nely said:


> Black and tan for me, the best of both worlds!:al


F'in A Cotton F'in A!!!!


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

Beer is only drinkable after it has been distilled.


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

get out of here with that non sense. LOL.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Do I need to start a thread for coors light? If you poor it ovr ice it is just yummy :al


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

No the best way to server coors is to let it heat up and then cool it back down.

Awesome for you friends. LOL


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

Nothing like a nice IPA during the summer. Winter is rolling around though, so I am going to go back to the Stout's and Porters.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

cameroncouch02 said:


> No the best way to server coors is to let it heat up and then cool it back down.
> 
> Awesome for you friends. LOL


First I freeze em then let them sit in a black cars trunk during summer, then repeat...always repeat :r


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Now I am just thirsty. Will open a bottle of belgium Delirium and go have a smoke on the poarch.


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

germantown rob said:


> Do I need to start a thread for coors light? If you poor it ovr ice it is just yummy :al


Coors is for people who do not like beer, but just like to pee alot. :al


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

punch said:


> Coors is for people who do not like beer, but just like to pee alot. :al


One of my bosses drinks coors light. Water-down piss is a drink better served down the drain.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Gotta say I have had alot of beer in my life but I have never had a coors light. I went for my freshmen year of college in London, so pretty much after that I have showed up to a party with my own cooler of brews.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

This was one of the fine beverages I used to drink back in my ghetto days. 

​


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

Dawg, I at least bought mickeys and Cheapstone Light when I was living college ghetto. Of course, I was smoking my own rolled cigars. LOL.

Nothing was as priceless as when I sat down at the dinner table and threw done a big brown paper sack shaped like a malt liquor bottle. Of course it had some mickeys in it. First thing my mom said was get that shit off my table. lol.


----------



## Mr. Pink (Oct 22, 2005)

After a few years of brewing my own in 15gal batches, I've moved further and further from the hoppy stuff like IPA's and settled deeply into Porters and Bocks.


----------



## tazziedevil (Sep 8, 2005)

Malty, usually. I can enjoy an IPA or a triple malt, but generally like malt better.


----------



## Hoppy (Sep 21, 2005)

cameroncouch02 said:


> Just wondering which flavor you enjoy more. The bitterness of hops, or the malty flavor. Or is it a depends on the type of mood your in.


Hops do not always mean bitter. Flavor, and aroma hops added in the last few minutes of the boil add very little bitterness, but allot of flavor and aroma.

I enjoy a good malty barley wine, but my beer of choice is Imperial IPA........I like my beer hoppy....go figure!!!

.............................................................


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Hops, and then some more hops, then some more. Sierra Nevada Pale ale gets close to having enough hops in it. 


Stacey


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

Hoppy said:


> Hops do not always mean bitter. Flavor, and aroma hops added in the last few minutes of the boil add very little bitterness, but allot of flavor and aroma.
> 
> I enjoy a good malty barley wine, but my beer of choice is Imperial IPA........I like my beer hoppy....go figure!!!
> 
> .............................................................


Come on homebrewer.....were not getting down to specifics here.. 

Generally hops brings the bitter flavor to the beer, correct? I didnt ask about flavor hops.LOL


----------



## Hoppy (Sep 21, 2005)

cameroncouch02 said:


> Come on homebrewer.....were not getting down to specifics here..
> 
> Generally hops brings the bitter flavor to the beer, correct? I didnt ask about flavor hops.LOL


Sorry didn't mean to get too specific.....thought the info might be interesting to some...... I'm in fact brewing an Pale ale right now!!

You are correct. Hops are added to beer to balance the sweetness of the malt.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

cameroncouch02 said:


> F'in A Cotton F'in A!!!!


:r :r at the Dodgeball reference! :r


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Personally, I've found that Michelob Amber Bock goes great with cigars... :2


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

Hoppy said:


> Sorry didn't mean to get too specific.....thought the info might be interesting to some...... I'm in fact brewing an Pale ale right now!!
> 
> You are correct. Hops are added to beer to balance the sweetness of the malt.


My old man just brewed a Pale Ale as well. Getting ready for the bluebonnet festival in Dallas. It's the weekend before the Tri-State herf.


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> Personally, I've found that Michelob Amber Bock goes great with cigars... :2


Just caramel coloring to the beer. :r


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

illuminatus said:


> :r :r at the Dodgeball reference! :r


Dude, I love the movie dodgeball.

Nobody makes me bleed my own blood. NOBODY!!


----------



## shark (Nov 18, 2005)

What I normally Like

A great Pale Ale in warm weather.
A Wee Heavy Scottish Ale in cold weather.
A nice Nut Brown or Irish Red Ale for long drinking sessions.

I also just tried Flying Dog Brewery's, Gonzo Imperial Porter Ale.
A brown color that is almost black, opaque to even the brightest light.
Malty almost to a fault but, with enough hops and alcohol (8%) to balance it out. Shame it is a short run seasonal beer. Hope it is available next fall.
Shark


----------



## bassetbuff (Dec 25, 2005)

If you'll excuse a newbie's ignorance, what exactly is an IPA? I used to do a fair amount of homebrewing back in my bachelor days, but I don't remember that one...it sounds interesting. 

Also, has anybody ever tried mead? I've heard that you can buy it, but I've never seen it available anywhere. I always wanted to brew a batch, but as I recall, it would take about a year before the stuff was ready to drink.


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

IPA is a India Pale Ale. Try to see if you can't pick up some DogFish Head where you live if you want to truly know a IPA.


----------



## bassetbuff (Dec 25, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I guess I'm going to have to head for the city for that one (Washington).


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

IPA all the way for me!! Love the hops.


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> IPA all the way for me!! Love the hops.


Avery Brewery Hog Heaven Barleywine

Open it, pour into wide glass, let warm up a little closer to room temperature.

Heaven.

NOT for people who think American suds are actual beer.


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> IPA all the way for me!! Love the hops.


Damn, Frank is a lucky guy. Do you have a daughter?:r


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

Aaron said:


> NOT for people who think American suds are actual beer.


I dont think you mean all American suds, but rather commercial brewing for the most part. Microbreweries are back, and in a huge way.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Aaron said:


> Avery Brewery Hog Heaven Barleywine


The brewery where we went to brew has a barleywine that I'm gonna have to go back and get. A little pricey but I just have to try it!


----------



## snrscnr2003 (Jun 24, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> The brewery where we went to brew has a barleywine that I'm gonna have to go back and get. A little pricey but I just have to try it!


I will be lookin for my taste of that home brew comin from yah hehehehe


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

snrscnr2003 said:


> I will be lookin for my taste of that home brew comin from yah hehehehe


Hey, while were in Ft Worth we'll have to go to Rahr and Sons brewery in Ft. Worth while we do the herf. I love the Rahr's Red that they make.


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

bassetbuff said:


> Thanks for the info. I guess I'm going to have to head for the city for that one (Washington).


If you cant get any let me know. We can arrange something.


----------



## JonnySlingblade (Jan 2, 2006)

The best beer I've ever had is Erdinger Weißbier. Wheat just tastes better to me. It's lighter and easier to drink. Plus the mugs they put it in are flippin' huge. A Korean brand here, OB, is a rice beer, also very tasty. I do think it depends on the mood, but I'm rarely in the mood for beer as it is.


----------



## NGuay (Dec 7, 2005)

A personal fav. Leine's is a staple in WI. They don't sell it in NM though. :c


----------



## Gordie (Dec 31, 2005)

For my tastes, the Belgians make beer (or more accurately, ale) that is the best. Whether I have a bottle of Chimay Grand Reserve, a Rochefort 10, or even a Duvel, their malty, strong brews are the ones I like the most.


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

Anything from the Full Sail brewery in Hood River Oregon.


----------



## hartl0602 (Jan 11, 2006)

D. Generate said:


> I used to pretty much just drink stouts and wasn't a fan of pale or hoppy beers. Now that I've been homebrewing I've gotten more fascinated by hops and am making many IPA's trying to find that "perfect" one. The one that is completely out of balance hoppy and delicious.


if you want i have a promash recipe for a pretty good pale ale (kind of like snpa)

also have you tried dennys Rye Pa?

Sean


----------



## HKGuns (Jan 7, 2006)

You missed an entire category. The best beers' have equal or near equal amounts of both....No reason for them to be strictly one or the other. I don't care for any beer that is too Malty or too hoppy.


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

Heffeweizen in general is my favorite. My favorites are Franziskaner Hefe-Weisse (Germany) and Pyramid Hefeweizen (Washington State). I prefer Franziskaner over anything else though.

I spent two weeks in Germany on business last year. Franziskaner can be found on every tap in just about every tavern or restaurant. I was lucky enough to find it at a wine/beer superstore in Raleigh.


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

Shiner down here in Texas makes a Hefeweizen. I have never tried it because I can't ever put their Bock down.


----------



## MikeP (Jan 12, 2006)

NGuay said:


> A personal fav. Leine's is a staple in WI. They don't sell it in NM though. :c


Nice pic. I enjoy Leine's creamy dark, as you have pictured, and their red will do as well. Personally, I'm a fan of Sprecher here in WI. They make a great Black Bavarian. Of their limited releases, I've really liked their Imperial Stout. Plus, I think they have the better brewery tours of the ones that I've been on in the area. Great stuff.


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

MikeP said:


> Of their limited releases, I've really liked their Imperial Stout.


Samuel Smith has a great Imperial Stout. Then again, anything that Samuel Smith puts out is almost always good.


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

I know what "hoppy" tastes like I just think IPA, great for the summer. What would be an example of "malty" ale? Something classicly malty. That being said I love stouts. My personal favorite is Shakespear Stout. I just finished brewing an Imperial stout and was my first shot at brewing.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

cameroncouch02 said:


> Samuel Smith has a great Imperial Stout. Then again, anything that Samuel Smith puts out is almost always good.


You got that right. I've had to pleasure to try all their varieties on tap in England. One of the few companies that havn't sold out to corps. I'd put the quality of their product up there with any other.

My favorite is their Dark Mild.


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

Jeff said:


> You got that right. I've had to pleasure to try all their varieties on tap in England. One of the few companies that havn't sold out to corps. I'd put the quality of their product up there with any other.
> 
> My favorite is their Dark Mild.


My personal favorite is their Oatmeal Stout. It's amazing that almost all their beers are award winners and rated extremely high.


----------



## stalefish (Feb 10, 2006)

I love beer that you can chew just about. 

I like it all though. I am starting to like hoppy beers more and more. 

Shakespear stout is amazing on Nitro.


----------



## caudio51 (Apr 25, 2005)

I voted hoppier as that is what I usually go for. However, it does depend on my mood.


----------



## ste-rex (Feb 25, 2006)

Hoppy over malty for moi anyday. Although I do have an odd fascination with Colt 45's.


----------

